# Need advice on choosing the right folding bike



## draikin (26 May 2012)

I'm looking for a bike for about half an hour of use a day in town. Don't have room in my flat so it will be a folding bike, and it has to cost less than £200.

I'm considering buying that one : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reflex-Easy...IPX4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337811586&sr=8-5

Is it a good choice, or are there better options in the same price range ?


----------



## Red Light (26 May 2012)

In your price range have a look at these two. Reasonable folding bikes for their price.

http://www.compass24.com/web/catalog/shop/technics_comfort_bicycles/4852564
http://www.compass24.com/web/catalog/shop/technics_comfort_bicycles/4726710

The latter will have greater ride comfort with the bigger wheels but folds to a larger package as a result. Other than that they are pretty much the same and much lighter than the one you are considering.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 May 2012)

The Viking Safari is also worth a look.
Not ridden one myself, but Hilldodger of this parish rides one, and he knows far more about bikes than I do.
Mind you, he commutes on a penny, so his judgement maybe isn't all that...


----------



## Red Light (26 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Mind you, he commutes on a penny, so his judgement maybe isn't all that...


 
Couldn't he afford the farthing then?


----------



## draikin (26 May 2012)

Thanks all for the links. I really love the one mentioned by TheDoctor : http://www.foldingbikes4u.co.uk/viking-safari-alloy-folding-bike-2011-viking-folding-bikes but since I often wear long coats, won't the fact that it hasn't mudguard be a problem ?

(I also spotted that nice one on Decathlon's website : http://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-fold-20-id_8186827.html), but no mudguard either)http://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-fold-20-id_8186827.html


----------



## srw (26 May 2012)

I'd be wary of a new bike costing £200 - I've read enough horror stories about them not lasting very well. You may do better going second-hand.


----------



## CopperBrompton (26 May 2012)

I'd absolutely echo this: £200 will buy you a new BSO but may get you something half-decent secondhand.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 May 2012)

I'm prepared to trust Hilldogger on this.
He wouldn't sell anything that was a heap of smelly stuff, and he sells the one I linked to.
Usual disclaimer - no connection, no axe to grind.


----------



## srw (27 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1865419, member: 45"]You have to be careful, but it's possible to get a decent one.[/quote]
Agreed. I picked up a perfectly decent Trek (rebadged Dahon) via a wantedad on this very forum.


----------



## Downward (27 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> The Viking Safari is also worth a look.
> Not ridden one myself, but Hilldodger of this parish rides one, and he knows far more about bikes than I do.
> Mind you, he commutes on a penny, so his judgement maybe isn't all that...


 
I have the Viking Safari - Been using it now for over a year. It's a bit of a challenge to fold to fit in the boot but you get used to it. Apply some tape on the bits where it rubs metal on metal on the folding bit.

I think I have done around 1000 miles on it on Tarmac and Canal Tow paths - Longest single Journey 5 miles which is enough on it to be honest - I'm sure I could manage more but I use it for the ease of use and convenience.

Think it's Discontinued but was £150.


----------



## draikin (28 May 2012)

I'll go for the Viking Safari then. But there's a problem : the shop looks frozen, their FB / Twitter profiles are inactive since a year ago and they didn't reply to my email enquiry I sent 2 days ago. Urgh !


----------



## TheDoctor (28 May 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Viking-Sa...=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4d0186a348#ht_596wt_698

They're still out there...


----------



## draikin (29 May 2012)

@TheDoctor : wait, it seems to me that this bike on Ebay isn't quite the same as that one which looks like a new version (hence the '2011' in the name). Am I correct ?


----------



## Downward (29 May 2012)

The model I have bought Feb 2011 doesn't have brown seat or handle grips


----------



## draikin (30 May 2012)

Yes, there are slight differences in shape too if you look carefully. Compare this pic with that one
Also, Foldingbikes4u has a clone : compare this product page to that one. What's going on here ? The contact page doesn't include a phone number.
Too bad because they are the only ones who sell this particular bike, apart from All About the Home (but I contacted them and HAHAHAHA, they actually don't have the 2011 version, only the green one)


----------

